# All About Quigley; A silly hedgie indeed.



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

This morning I woke up early and could not get back to sleep so Quigley and I decided to have playtime in the hallway. At first he missed his wheel but once he realized there was a big place to explore complete with toys, shoes and meal worms he soon forgot that wheeling had been interrupted. As we were playing (rather he was playing I was watching) I was thinking about all of the things I've learned about my hedgehog over the past 10 months and I thought I would share them here.

1. he always seeks out the coldest place in the room to sit. If I block off the cold corner with his playpen he attempts escape.

2. Shoes are his favourite thing. If there is a shoe near by he will find it and sit on it. 

















3. He likes the smell of laundry soap. He sits by the closet where we keep the soap and sticks his nose as close to the door as possible.

4. He gets mad if Mommy or Daddy try to scoop him up but he likes being carried around (as long it's not for too long) and he will happily run up to us to see what's going on (once he was so excited he crashed head first (or rather really cold little nose first) into my food).

5. No matter what I do or how many times I wash my hands with unscented soap I smell and taste good. Once he got a really good chomp on my armpit (again unscented deodorant) and this morning he was obsessed with my finger. I'm just glad he's missing some teeth.

6. Egg cartons provide better protection than Quills or blankets. :lol: 









7. Trying to dig through the bottom of a plastic cage is (in his mind) a totally worth while activity

8. To keep his combat skills finely tuned he randomly attacks inanimate objects. I'm never sure what the truck or the Kleenex box (or his blanket or his wheel etc) did to deserve a forehead full of quills but he is determined not to let them get away with it.

9. He hates clicking noises or anything remotely metallic. This includes but is not limited to, keys, dice rolling, the elevator door opening, the cage door opening, the birds banging, the keyboard keys clicking, high pitched voices, and the kissing noise people make at birds and other small animals. (my dad can't figure out that last one and always tries to click and kiss at him to make him open up, the way he would do to make mice come to him).

10.(my favourite thing) my voice makes him open up even over the phone.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> 10.(my favourite thing) my voice makes him open up even over the phone.


That is so sweet, he loves you! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a real and heartwarming story and adorable pictures to go with it. Just like a storybook. Thank you!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you Shetland and Herisson. I knew I couldn't talk about cute things Quilgey does without having pictures.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

What a nice story to begin my Saturday  

Thank you.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

This warmed my heart! I'm so happy you have a great relationship with your funny little guy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Great photos and story. He is such a special little guy.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm glad all of you liked it. We had such a great morning together that I could not help but share his cuteness. Those pictures of him on the shoes are some of my favourites of him. And I just think it's hilarious that a tough little hedgehog runs around with an egg carton on his back.


----------



## Brego_mellon_nin (Nov 1, 2009)

Aaaaw  He sounds soooo nice! Really nice story, and lovely pictures!

Number 10 was my favorite  I only wish that when I get my own hedgie, he will have just as lovely a personality and respond to me the same way


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Brego_mellon_nin said:


> Aaaaw  He sounds soooo nice! Really nice story, and lovely pictures!
> 
> Number 10 was my favorite  I only wish that when I get my own hedgie, he will have just as lovely a personality and respond to me the same way


Thanks. Quigley still has lots of grumpus days (even after 10 months) but on good days his personality shines.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! this made my day!  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  

I have to say I am glad someone else has an "I love Mommy, she's so yummy" biter. I thought I was the only one!

I adore the eggcarton HIBA (hedigie indiv. body armor)! He's well suited for my combat zone lifestyle. LOL. Actually, my hedgie loved hanging out in my IBA. At least I knew it so I could always check my helmet for "little green men" before putting it on! (His poops have always been greenish, despite perfect health) & quills! OW! LOL

You've got an adorable one on your hands!


----------

